# Anyone finding anything?



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Just curious if anyones been out and if they found any edibles.. A buddy of mine did find a few oysters.. Im gonna give it till next weekend to start my work out.. Hoping the Chants, cinnabars start.. Also on a quest to get my first Black Trumpets, they have eluded so far...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Last edibles I picked were oysters Memorial weekend, could've picked 100lbs in Oceana Co. that weekend, they were sprouting overnite across from a friends cabin. Ended up with about 20lbs, all gone! LOL

It's been too dry here for much to come up, not to mention it's early. I'm hoping the rain we got today will get things started.

As for Trumpets, Beech and Moss, Moss and Beech. Did I mention Beech and Moss? (Oaks too, gotta have Moss though) Near water is a good bet as well, still gotta have Beech or Oak AND Moss.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes we do need the rain!!! Was just woundering if anyones been out looking.. July down here is when I normally start finding Chants.. I also seem to start finding them shortly after the Gooseberrys start, and at the inlaws the gooseberrys are starting to produce.. As for the Trumpet, I have an area thats loaded with beech but the soils nothing but peat... And also should I be looking for moss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of my best Trumpet spots are Creek ridges, not the bottoms but on and just off the top of the ridges.
Oak and Pine mix sandy soil and yes MOSS


BD


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> Some of my best Trumpet spots are Creek ridges, not the bottoms but on and just off the top of the ridges.
> Oak and Pine mix sandy soil and yes MOSS
> 
> 
> BD


Yep!

But, I find plenty of Chants in black soil, even one spot for trumpets is next to a swamp, the trumpets are on small humps and at the base of Beeches, surrounded by black peat.

I've seen them near pines up by you, but not down here yet.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

knockoff64 said:


> Yep!
> 
> But, I find plenty of Chants in black soil, even one spot for trumpets is next to a swamp, the trumpets are on small humps and at the base of Beeches, surrounded by black peat.
> 
> I've seen them near pines up by you, but not down here yet.


Im glag they(Trumpets) are not Beech specific cause my area's are Beech VOID!
1 area I located close to a buddys house (he now claim's that spot as his) I found trumpets, Sweet tooths Trumpet's Spotted bolete's all along a small creek, most of the trumpet's were high and even in plantation/red pine!
As for Chants it seem they grow where they grow!

BD


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Seems like their has been quite a bit of rain recently in the NLP... Summer shrooms should start poppin pretty good.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I took another look yesterday, and still nothing.. The woods in my area are void of shrooms.. Its so dry out there that when I walk down the trails I have clouds of dust following me... The only thing I have to say is, Rain, Rain, Rain!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

RippinLipp said:


> Well I took another look yesterday, and still nothing.. The woods in my area are void of shrooms.. Its so dry out there that when I walk down the trails I have clouds of dust following me... The only thing I have to say is, Rain, Rain, Rain!!!


Same here today. A couple days of rain and mild temps should start things off in my neck of the woods.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well with the forcast this week things dnt look good.. Temps in the upper 80s to low 90s and a slight chance of rain monday afternoon its not looking to promising..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Hit 75 chantrells today mostly buttons but large enough to pick
It was sweltering hot out there and the skeeters are thick and hungry:yikes:
Other then that if we could get more rain in the forcast then I think its gonna happen here in a big way!

BD


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Way to go BD. We haven't had rain here since Morel Season. On the good side, I've only had to cut the lawn 1 time this year !! By the way, did you get my PM ?? Some messages, I've been having trouble sending.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Way to go BD. We haven't had rain here since Morel Season. On the good side, I've only had to cut the lawn 1 time this year !! By the way, did you get my PM ?? Some messages, I've been having trouble sending.


Yup sure did and I hope to someday make it north and do some picking in those sweet looking hills!

BD


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

bassdisaster said:


> Hit 75 chantrells today mostly buttons but large enough to pick
> 
> BD


Just curious, golden or cinnabar chanterells?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Just curious, golden or cinnabar chanterells?


Its funny you ask because my 1st 2 seasons picking summer mushrooms I found Cinnabars befor I found Goldies, but the last 2 seasons ive been finding Goldies 1st and not alot of cinnabars? Weird but thats just how it is, so far ive managed 108 nice chunky Goldens & "0" cinnabars!

BD


----------

